# Detroit's Lexus Velodrome setup Saturday and Sunday Feb 16 & 17



## detroitbike (Feb 8, 2019)

Going to set up with some old bikes here next weekend 2/16-17 from noon-6.







's


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2019)

Pics from show


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2019)

Wheelmen setup


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2019)

Newfangled bike


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 17, 2019)

Sunday’s setup


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 17, 2019)

Here with Jessie McCauley, Paul Kleppert and myself Brian P.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 17, 2019)

Grandkid ‘George’ on his Christmas bike.
   450A (approx 18 ”)


----------

